# Power of Faith



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Muslim fanatics proven to us what power of faith can do. People go and kill themsleves along a crowds of unaware and inocent in countries, which they choose as their new home... In fact, religious indoctrination became a weapon of mass destruction. Fighting terrorism we should go after schools funded by Usama bin Laden and alike. Many of them are in Pakistan, Indonesia and other Muslim countries. There is one problem, many of our fellow Americans, who helped Bush to reamin in power are also got their religious indoctrination. It would be hard to stop it, because one way or another religious indoctrination is based on the the same method of thinking. We have start a religious war all over the globe. So far, our president avoids admit this, because he is not really a religious man himself.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

7D Do you deny that our nation has been built upon the principals of faith?

Instead of tossing gas upon a fire, how about putting forth solutions, instead of demagoguing those who have! Your statement lowers the value of those that have chosen to serve this country and paid the ultimate price or sacrificed part of their body in doing so. While you are entitled to your opinion, many others will disagree with it. Remember that our President was elected by this nation citizens. We do not live in a dictatorship or a inherited rule by birth! This allows us to change out leaders when they stray from the majority view point. Our current actions are not about our nation wanting to stamp out Muslim religion, it is about stamping out people who have no value of other human life. They are called terrorists! If 9/11 did not teach you that, then surely 7/7 should have.

If you chose not to have a faith of choice, that is also your right, but you are a minority and as such your voice is heard but it is not the direction that our nation has chosen to take. If you cannot accept being in the minority then I suggest you find a new place to live, because our nation will remain beyond your and my life time one that respects and allows for all faiths to be followed!

I wonder who you call in the night if your house is on fire, or a family member is suddenly struck with a illness! It is our Christan values that have determined that it is in all of our interests to provide services like fire and ambulance care. Our state and Federal Constitutions do not state that a community will have these services available and in rural settings like ND most of that is volunteer efforts seated in the belief that one should help his neighbor. Those teachings come from faith based ideals that have been shaped over time!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

MT is BACK. Your nuts man.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> So far, our president avoids admit this, because he is not really a religious man himself.


You seem to have great insight into a mans soul. You and I have no idea what is in his heart. It is one thing to disagree with this war but to state something is fact when there is no way, EVER, to prove what he is thinking deminishes your point.



> Muslim fanatics proven to us what power of faith can do.


The power of faith has nothing to do with what these animals do. Religion is a front that helps them recruit the weak minded of their society. It would be the same as born agains going into slums and recruiting them to blow up buses. It has nothing to do with religion. It has everything to do with someone looking for a better way, and as twisted as this sounds, death seems to be a better option for them.

Your problem seems to be with someone who believes, whether it is muslim or christian. Do you have these same problems with buddists? Or any other religion for that matter? It is just a fact that some people take things to far. Wether it is religion, food, alcohol..... anything.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> 7D Do you deny that our nation has been built upon the principals of faith?
> 
> Instead of tossing gas upon a fire, how about putting forth solutions, instead of demagoguing those who have! Your statement lowers the value of those that have chosen to serve this country and paid the ultimate price or sacrificed part of their body in doing so. While you are entitled to your opinion, many others will disagree with it. Remember that our President was elected by this nation citizens. We do not live in a dictatorship or a inherited rule by birth! This allows us to change out leaders when they stray from the majority view point. Our current actions are not about our nation wanting to stamp out Muslim religion, it is about stamping out people who have no value of other human life. They are called terrorists! If 9/11 did not teach you that, then surely 7/7 should have.
> 
> ...


Doing good jobs, sensitivity and compassion does not require religion at all.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

goldhunter470 said:


> > So far, our president avoids admit this, because he is not really a religious man himself.
> 
> 
> You seem to have great insight into a mans soul. You and I have no idea what is in his heart. It is one thing to disagree with this war but to state something is fact when there is no way, EVER, to prove what he is thinking deminishes your point.
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sevendogs



> Doing good jobs, sensitivity and compassion does not require religion at all.


Of course it's not required, but those who are into religion are much more likely to show compassion. Of course there are good people that are not religious. But, but percentage wise there are much more likely to care about others if the are religious.

Why do you simply quote someone and have nothing to say. Kind of a screw loose reaction if you ask me. I think you simply hate religious people. You have a right to be atheist if you want, others have a right to be religious if they want. Where is that sensitivity and compassion you say does not require religion? Kind of a catch 22 your in there fella.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

SD
In your original post you equate the religious right in this country to terrorists by saying they both have their "relgious indoctrination" and it is based on the same method of thinking. Then in your last post you state......



> Oh, Yes! This is the power of faith, but it is different from yours. These people are willing to give their lives for a cause and, of course, they fly right to paradise after their earthly death.


Which is it?? Is the "religious right" just as crazy because they have been "indoctrinated" or is the rights power of faith different? Please explain this contradiction.

Also, men and women who join the military of this country are willing to die for a cause. Does this make them ALL religious nuts??


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> goldhunter, You bring up some good points, born agains did go recruit the homeless or did we forget about Jim Jones and his kool aid drinkers? These were a bunch of weak minded individuals many were homeless and less fortunate. Plainsman says people that are into religon are more compassionate, clearly Plainsman is not a religous person.


Well there is no way on earth you could know anything about Plainsmans or anyone else for that matter as to their religious beliefs. Even more apparent is your total ignorance about the Jim Jones incident and the people in his cult. Hell, you couldn't even get it straight what goldhunter was talking about. Every time you make a ridiculous post like above it only shows a failure to get both your brain cells working at the same time.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Here we go again, the thought that some of us know the religious beliefs of others on this forum when most of us have never met is nuts!! Who is anybody to say so and so is not a religious person? We don't even talk to each other using our real names, my screen name is Tail Chaser and from that some of you can tell if I'm religious? Maybe its what I say? I dare anyone to geuss if I'm a religious man or not. Give me a break.

Everybody needs to stop thinking they know it all when they know little.

PERCEPTION!!! Just because you heard it, it must be so right? Why would they lie?

TC


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Plainsman wrote:


> Why do you simply quote someone and have nothing to say.


SD's reaction to my post somehow got put in his quote of me. This was his reaction.


> Oh, Yes! This is the power of faith, but it is different from yours. These people are willing to give their lives for a cause and, of course, they fly right to paradise after their earthly death. Not all of them are poor and regardless of their social status they are driven by faith. This is why I tell you this is a weapon of mass destruction.


Not that this clears anything up but I don't want people thinking this was my quote! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey TC if I had to guess I would say you are religious. Your honesty deserves the same in return. If a pastor tried to force liberal ideas down my throat I would find a different church also. I am perfectly open to a pastor voicing opinion on specific ideals.

I don't take g/o to seriously, his behind is still burning because I told him he is stealing a public resource when he charges for access because people are not buying access they are buying wildlife. That was on a different discussion, but he is looking for ways to get even. You know when logic will not support your stand, attack the messenger.

He says I can buy his land for 2 million. So he is a multimillionaire beefing at me because I object to his hands in my pocket. I am OK with my taxes going for CRP, shared expenses for wind erosion tree belts, disaster payments, support prices for grain, support prices for crops that will not grow in North Dakota, haying CRP (when it is to wet or to dry, and it's never perfect) etc. I even put up with the inflated beef prices because he works to stifle trade with Canada etc. However, I don't want to pay for something that belongs to us all, the wildlife resources of our state.

I give to him = compassionate, he takes from me = good business. I have some swamp land for sale g/0.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for filling me in on G/O. I was beginning to wonder why the attack? Its clear now.

Just a hunch I bet his land isn't worth 2 million, perhaps he will tell us why it is?

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

g/o your attempt to imply that Christians, especially those that claim to be born again Christians were/are going out and purposely taking advantage of those less fortunate or sick in the mind is pure bs and a stupid statement. Then you attempt to tie the average Christian to a cult leader. Do you understand what a cult is? I doubt it. Next you imply there was mass suicide at Jonestown, Guyana by cult members who drank poison koolaid. Are you aware there were over two hundred bodies discovered with forced needle injection marks? Are you aware that many bodies were found with bullet holes in them? No one in their right mind would attempt to say the cult of Jonestown was a fundamental Christian group. Get a life........


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well someone is missing something, because as far as I can see I agree with goldhunter470, but not g/o. Where did I go wrong here? Or is someone else screwed up?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Yes I agree with goldhunter it would be very easy for some born agains to get a bunch of homless destitute people to blow up buses


.

Seems to be a little bit of a comprehension problem on your part. Goldhunter never said the , as you put it born agains, would or could be recruiting people to blow up buses. What he did say was fanatics were using religion as a *FRONT* and that it would be the same as born again going into slums and recruiting them to blow up buses. Not that born again Christians were even capable of doing it but that fanatics would/could use this as a cover. Where the hell do you get that he said "


> it would be very easy for some born again to get a bunch of homeless destitute people to blow up buses"


 He never said any such thing. Learn to read what is written and not what you want to see written. BTW, Jim Baker was simply a crook, not a cult leader. You really should return to planet earth every once in awhile and learn a little what is going on around you. At least you wouldn't look half the fool you presently do.......

Plainsman, you didn't go wrong anywhere....... you're reading what is written. g/o simply doesn't understand what is written so he makes up his own version. Apparently from what I'm reading on here he is having a problem justifying what he does for a living in your state so he is lashing out at everyone around him. Must be very sad in his world...........


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

goldhunter470 said:


> It would be the same as born agains going into slums and recruiting them to blow up buses.


THIS IS A FOR INSTANCE!!!!!! I never said they are doing this. I said the two situations would equate if this was happening. IT IS NOT!!! Until we see American citizens who have received their "indoctrination" causing acts of terrorisim don't equate the two!!!! Some people here want to twist what I say so it helps their argument. Hope this stops the spin so y'all can see where I stand!!

Gohon, 
Thanks for trying to clear this up in your last post but it is not what he wants to hear so both of our posts are probably meaningless.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goldhunter470

That's ok 70 percent of the people understood it, 25 percent may pretend they don't understand it, and the other 5 percent --------what can I say? I thought it was crystal clear, but then when someone interpreted it differently I wanted a second opinion.


----------

